# Black fp hardware?



## Aces-High (May 4, 2020)

Does anyone know of a good black fountain pen hardware?  I know of one, Ed has the Caballero at Exotic.  I have one, the nib is not the best, sorry Ed.  Can I switch that nib out for a better one?  Does anyone know of any others?

Thanks,

Jason


----------



## Fred Bruche (May 4, 2020)

Caballero is also the Baron, correct? That's the only one I know.


----------



## Pierre--- (May 4, 2020)

You can switch Baron nibs for a Bock #5


----------



## Aces-High (May 4, 2020)

Fred Bruche said:


> Caballero is also the Baron, correct? That's the only one I know.



I don’t think it is.  I’ll see if I can get Ed to chime in.


----------



## Fred Bruche (May 4, 2020)

Aces-High said:


> I don’t think it is.  I’ll see if I can get Ed to chime in.



They look the same but the drills for the body and cap are different according to Exoticblanks (Caballero 25/64" and 29/64") and Beartoothwoods (Baron 15/32" and 25/64"). So the Baron is a tad smaller, sort of a "Jr Caballero" maybe. I haven't made any of these.


----------



## ed4copies (May 4, 2020)

You are all correct, there is a slight difference in the tube diameters and a substantial difference in price.


----------



## duncsuss (May 4, 2020)

Aces-High said:


> Can I switch that nib out for a better one?  Does anyone know of any others?



Fountain pen nibs can be tuned (some fountain pen owners would say *should* be tuned). Unless it's mangled, any nib can be made to write smoothly.


----------



## darrin1200 (May 5, 2020)

I check/tune every fountain pen that leaves my shop. There are a lot of video and tutorials for doing it. Two I would recommend are
Goulet Pens- Fountain Pen 101
SBREBrown

At minimum, I dip the nib and test write on good quality paper. Often a little scratchiness, is just a slight tine misalignment. If it needs a slight polish, I use this Nib Smoothing Kit from Fifteen Pens. May be a little overkill if you are only doing a pen, but remember, I basically only sell fountain pens.


----------



## Phil Dart (May 29, 2020)

Pierre--- said:


> You can switch Baron nibs for a Bock #5


Yes, a Bock #5 in a "kit compatible" housing will screw straight into a Baron as a direct replacement




__





						Beaufort Ink - Bock standard size 5 fountain pen nibs (type 180)
					

Bock standard size 5 fountain pen nibs (type 180)




					www.beaufortink.co.uk


----------

